# Cenla Bowbenders Archery Club ( La. )



## whispercreekman (Feb 16, 2009)

This weekend should be an awesome shoot with the new location! I hope enough people will be able to turn up at it!


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

how far from jackson ,ms?


----------



## whispercreekman (Feb 16, 2009)

its about 3 hours away from jackson. There is actually two different shoots in the area, one on saturday and another on sunday. They are both with/in 10 min. of one another. Hopefully it will be a good weekend


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Brad. Is that you? If so, do you think the range will be OK? Glad to see you guys again. I havent been to Archery Talk in ages but decided maybe I should check it out . Glad I did,. Thakns Matt for the post and all the help in getting the word around.

Tommy


----------



## monstermachanic (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll try and be there just not sure if I'll be stayin the night after the BSBA shoot or not.


----------



## whispercreekman (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah its me, and the range looks awesome! Ya'll did a great job out there! I cant wait to get out there and try it out!


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Glad to see y'all got it up and going Mr. Tommy. I wish we could make it down for a shoot, but it looks like the great state of Ohio is gonna freeze our wages and cut out our personal leave for the next two years, so travelling is gonna be kinda tough.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Shea, good to hear from you. Man we could use some good help and miss you guys. I hate to here that about the raises and leave time. I don't see how they can do that with the leave but who knows these days. Must be the initial phases of obamanomics showing up. When things slow down I will give you a call.

Tommy


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, at least for right now, we still have jobs, so it could be worse! I talked to my sister yesterday, and her and my brother in law, and possibly Adam are trying to get down there Sunday. What's the terrain like at the new place? Lori has recovered a lot since her wreck, but still has some problems and I would like to let her know what she is going to be looking at, ground wise, before they get there.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that Lori and Kyle had an absolute blast. It was her first shoot and Kyle's second. Even with the physical problems from the wreck, she said she was able to get around with no problem. I hope y'all are able to get a longer contract, because from what they said, you've got a winner in range location! :thumbs_up


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

anyone going to cenla this sunday? :noidea:


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Way to go Cenla. The Lake Charles Archery Club is getting closer by the day to getting going again. We are signing the lease next week and will be working on the property from there. Awsome piece of land in the Westlake area. Not sure if we'll be ready to shoot this year maybe late, but should have a full schedule next year. One thing is for sure right now is that dedicated people are seeking this club reorganization and I can promise that it will happen as soon as possible.

I can't make the shoot this weekend (work) at Cenla but I will some in the future.

Doug Fruge'


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

great turnout last sunday!!anyone going again this sunday?


----------

